# Sunshine



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was looking through some of the adoptable pet pages, and came across this adorable baby. I wish I could afford to go get her, but unfortunately I can't. But maybe someone looking, or just a fellow maltese lover might find it in their heart to give this baby a forever home.
Sunshine


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, that baby is gorgeous!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OH! What a doll! Anyone in the southern Ohio area looking for a maltese puppy?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just can't get my mind off of Sunshine!!! Someone please tell me how to convince my husband to let my go and get her...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 4 2005, 08:16 AM
> *I just can't get my mind off of Sunshine!!!  Someone please tell me how to convince my husband to let my go and get her...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87067*


[/QUOTE]


I was just thinking the same thing!







She is very close to where I live! I was even half tempted to even call the phone # just to get information so I could pitch it to my hubby!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was just thinking the same thing!







She is very close to where I live! I was even half tempted to even call the phone # just to get information so I could pitch it to my hubby!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87069
[/QUOTE]

I just noticed you are in WV. That's me! Where? I am in Hurricane. I would love to find another furbaby for my little Frosty to play with. 
I also thought about calling for the info, and then beg, plead, and maybe even conjure up a few tears...






















Do you think it might work?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I was just thinking the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed you are in WV. That's me! Where? I am in Hurricane. I would love to find another furbaby for my little Frosty to play with. 
I also thought about calling for the info, and then beg, plead, and maybe even conjure up a few tears...






















Do you think it might work?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87074
[/QUOTE]

I'm close to Wheeling, WV. If you call, let me know the details. I just wonder if they have any background info on her? I would hate to talk him into it and then she had a bunch of health problems down the line, ya know? But I always think Abbey would be so happy to have a playmate!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay! I broke down and called...what could it hurt? -_- But I only got a machine. I did leave a message and I will wait anxiously for a response. I'll also post a reply when/if I do get one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just keep in mind that little Sunshine is a puppymill rescue so she will come with special issues. Puppymill rescues are often unable to be completely housebroken since they have gotten used to living in their own urine and feces. They can have habits like spinning and self mutilating from being confined most of their lives. Most are very fearful and not socialized to humans. 

It takes a very special and patient person to rehab a mill dog, one who realizes not only their potential, but their limitations. I personally would recommend that anyone considering rescuing a mill dog do it through Northcentral Maltese so you would have the support and knowledge of their wonderful and experienced volunteers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 4 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Just keep in mind that little Sunshine is a puppymill rescue so she will come with special issues. Puppymill rescues are often unable to be completely housebroken since they have gotten used to living in their own urine and feces. They can have habits like spinning and self mutilating from being confined most of their lives. Most are very fearful and not socialized to humans.
> 
> It takes a very special and patient person to rehab a mill dog, one who realizes not only their potential, but their limitations. I personally would recommend that anyone considering rescuing a mill dog do it through Northcentral Maltese so you would have the support and knowledge of their wonderful and experienced volunteers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87077*


[/QUOTE]

I'm wondering if NCMR is the resuce they're talking about when they say that they are posting for a rescue group, since one of NCMR's key volunteers is in Ohio.

Are you sure she is a puppymill rescue? I may have missed it but I didn't see anything about the dog's history. ??


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

what a gorgeous little girl
she'll be adopted in no time


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Under Sunshine's picture, it has the name of the rescue group and "toy breed puppymill rescue" in parentheses.

I could be wrong, but I don't think Northcentral does any cross posting with other rescue groups.

I'm certainly not trying to discourage anyone from adopting Sunshine. I am 100% in favor of rescue - it's the only way I get my furkids. But I know firsthand how challenging even a rescue from a home situation can be and have heard from adopters of mill dogs on the many forums I have belonged to over the years how difficult the adjustment can be for both the dog and the adoptive family.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think the rescue listed below her pic is the one that is posting for the other rescue. But I could be wrong. I will let everyone now when/if I hear back from the contact lady. On a bright note







I talked to my husband after leaving the message. Nervously I mentioned that I found a baby malt that was for adoption in southern oh. I asked what he would think if I got some more info about this beauty.  He said "if I come home today, and there is another Malt baby, that would be okay"!!!!







:lol:








So cross your fingers for me please. I am going to ask about the background and everything, but I have a gut feeling about this one that I have never had looking at any of the other rescues (not that they aren't all the cutest!).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can go to their website here to find out more about the group:

WolfSpiritsRescue.com

They do have a page explaining about adopting puppymill dogs:

Adopting a Puppy Mill Survivor

You just saw a dog on our web site and want it. Before you get excited about that cute little face you see and just have to have it please read on.

First remember adopting any pet is a lifetime commitment.. Please do not act on impulse.

Puppymill dogs do come with some issues you will have to accept. 

They are not housetrained when they come to us and some may never catch onto the concept. They have lived for years in small cages where they pooped and peed at will. Many eat their own feces or that of another dog.

Many coming out of the mills are very fearful of people especially men. Time and patience is needed to gain their trust. Years of abuse and neglect are not easily forgotten in just a few weeks or months. Many times a smell, touch, or noise will remind them of something from their past life in a mill and they will have a set back. What you thought was your happy new pet has again become a scared little stranger. Years of abuse and neglect are the cause. Humans to them only caused pain and fear. They need to learn to trust again. They need patience, love and understanding. A commitment not for everyone.

Most will be very scared at first then become totally dependent on you. They may become attached to just one person in the home and become their protector. Some will be food or toy aggressive. Living in a mill many had to fight for their food. Weaker ones sat back until they could get a chance to sneak over to get a small morsel of food to eat. Many survived on their own feces or the feces of their puppies while they were still with them.

Many have a fear of crates or cages -reminders of their past life. Many have lost their teeth due to years of neglect. Those with some teeth left may need more frequent dentals than most dogs. They may have heart conditions from the years of tooth decay. Some develop joint problems because of years of being inactive in a cage. Some we aren't aware of until after they have been adopted.

Flattened feet are common from standing on wires for years. Some have a smell that just doesn't seem to go away after a bath. Years of urine, feces and filth have been embedded into the pores of their skin. Some take months of baths and a good diet to get it out.

They will be experiencing and learning many new things: 

Housetraining, walking on a leash, knowing they will never be hungry again, experiencing a soft bed to lay their head, walking in the grass for the first time, playing with a toy and most of all that a human touch will not hurt them again.

The first time they experience many of these things may be frightening for some. But with each experience grows confidence just like a baby taking it's first steps. And with confidence, many can accomplish so much more. To sit and watch a puppymill survivor play for the first time and to receive that first doggie kiss brings tears of joy to your eyes like a proud parent. You know that the weeks, months of patience has helped a little survivor know the meaning of love.

Puppymill rescues are not perfect, but can learn just like a new puppy can. A home full of patience, love, understanding and a commitment is what these little ones need. A chance to be loved and spoiled like they deserve.

Are you that family?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 4 2005, 10:34 AM
> *You can go to their website here to find out more about the group:
> 
> WolfSpiritsRescue.com
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I ont think that Sunshine is from that rescue, shes from another person in a rescue that might not be from a puppymill, I'm confused


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> *Crossposting for another rescue. Please contact Vicki 740-472-9828* NOT this rescue. This dog is in southern OH SUNSHINE OH, MY WHAT A DOLLBABY!!!!!!!! SWEETER THAN SHE IS CUTE! VERY SMALL!! LOOKING FOR WONDERFUL HOME, TO BRING HER BEEMING PERSONALITY TO! $350. ADOPTION[/B]


That quote above is from the rescue. It (the listing) is not from WolfSpirit's Animal Shelter Inc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gotcha! Guess we'll find out more about Sunshine when she gets a call back!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 4 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Gotcha! Guess we'll find out more about Sunshine when she gets a call back!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87147*


[/QUOTE]
I cant wait!!! She doesnt look like a baby though it says that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 4 2005, 11:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait!!! She doesnt look like a baby though it says that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87150
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think they consider them a baby up to a year. Then from like 1 year to 3 years is young. Then adult until about 7 or 8. 

If this is wrong please correct me.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 4 2005, 11:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I think they consider them a baby up to a year. Then from like 1 year to 3 years is young. Then adult until about 7 or 8. 

If this is wrong please correct me.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87152
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, I think youre proably right


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 4 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Just keep in mind that little Sunshine is a puppymill rescue so she will come with special issues. Puppymill rescues are often unable to be completely housebroken since they have gotten used to living in their own urine and feces. They can have habits like spinning and self mutilating from being confined most of their lives. Most are very fearful and not socialized to humans.
> 
> It takes a very special and patient person to rehab a mill dog, one who realizes not only their potential, but their limitations. I personally would recommend that anyone considering rescuing a mill dog do it through Northcentral Maltese so you would have the support and knowledge of their wonderful and experienced volunteers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87077*


[/QUOTE]


LadysMom, What do you mean by like spinning


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Because they are confined to a cage most of their life, they learn to spin circles in their cage. Some self-mutilate their tails while they do it. It becomes an obsessive compulsive disorder that often can't be stopped.

I have the deepest admiration for anyone who adopts a former mill dog. I have only had rescues for the past 20 years, but even I don't know if I'd be up for the challenge to be perfectly honest.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't believe this is a mill puppy because she is advertised as a "baby", so if she is, she wasn't there very long. Mill dogs usually are older bitches that are retired or not producing enough pups, etc., I believe.

The way I interpret the listing is that a rescue organization has this pup and WolfSpirit's Animal Shelter is advertising the pup for them.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just wanted to let y'all know I am on pins and needles waiting to hear back. I even tried to call again. I'll let everyone know when I hear something.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

My heart was just broken. Vicki just called me to let me know that Sunshine has already been adopted...hopefully she has gone to a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 4 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Because they are confined to a cage most of their life, they learn to spin circles in their cage. Some self-mutilate their tails while they do it. It becomes an obsessive compulsive disorder that often can't be stopped.
> 
> I have the deepest admiration for anyone who adopts a former mill dog. I have only had rescues for the past 20 years, but even I don't know if I'd be up for the challenge to be perfectly honest.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87206*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information, I learn so much on this forum


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Aug 5 2005, 10:43 AM
> *My heart was just broken.  Vicki just called me to let me know that Sunshine has already been adopted...hopefully she has gone to a wonderful forever home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87427*


[/QUOTE]
 Oh, I'm so sorry!! At least we know that shes adopted and in a good home. (I hope)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, that sucks







i was waiting to find new pics of a puppy. lol

good luck next time.


----------

